# E- collar neo



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a neo mastiff here for a board and train, 11 month old male, LOTS of loose skin on neck , I am trying to e- collar train him for basic commands, and seem to be having a issue with getting good connection, 
Seems super tight to try to keep it up high , then it slips down a bit, but it seems that sometimes its making connection then its not, i think cuz its just hitting skin and no muscle at all , 
i tested collar its fine, 
i put it on the top of his neck as opposed to under his chin type area, where the skin was not floppy , seemed ok , but not perfect, 

anyone e collar a neo , or super super loose skin dog, and have issues, or maybe it is my collar?/
mostly he just NEEDS to ensure a recall on the dog,, so i dont really HAVE to train everything with it , i thought it would be easier , but its not,


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Tammy you might think about putting a weight on the collar strap so that the collar "box" is balanced. That will allow you to place it on the side of his neck where the skin is not as loose, and it will stay there. When you test your Ecollar move the transmitter well away from the receiver. Sometimes they work very well when they're close to one another, but when the distance opens up, problems can surface. This is where the test light is useful. 

If the collar tests OK, you might think about getting an SCG (Surface Contact Grid). These have recently been improved, so make sure that you get the latest version of them.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have dealt with that and I put the "box part" of the collar up on top of the neck. I pull the strap down tight then I put a 2" flat collar behind it to help hold it up near the ears.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy

Go with the Hawx stretch e-collar strap from Bumper boy.
http://store.bumperboy.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=59
I use them on all my dogs/ecollars and the only problem
I've had was putting one on top of my Dobergirls crate
and she pulled it in and shortened the strap by 7 inches


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

that strap is only for 1 inch collars , we have them at our store , but he is on a dogtra 300 element and its only a 3/4 inch strap , doesnt fit


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I had the same issues with Haus. First of all he needed longer contacts. The standard Dogtra ones were nearly useless and we had very spotty almost non existent contact. The 3/4'' work likes charm by comparison. Next, the collar needs to be up high on the neck and yes what seems like extremely tight. The best spots I have found for the receiver are just behind the ear and possibly a little up from there, the very back of the neck was spotty and any thing on the throat pretty much useless. Having a second collar like what Brian mentioned helps also. If that fails, you could try going up to 1" contacts or spray some water on the fur below the receiver, but test the level as I found that can amplify the nick and as the water dries you might have to re-adjust or re-wet.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> that strap is only for 1 inch collars , we have them at our store , but he is on a dogtra 300 element and its only a 3/4 inch strap , doesnt fit


What range are you using it in? Just wondering if the 300 is too weak for him to notice. Its rated for mild to medium dogs?? Can't remember now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> that strap is only for 1 inch collars , we have them at our store , but he is on a dogtra 300 element and its only a 3/4 inch strap , doesnt fit



Look again. I have FOUR of the new Hawx stretch e-collar straps.
(with the springs not the old style Bumper boy rubber ones)
They are all 3/4 inch wide.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So why the F would you use an ecollar to train "basic commands", are e collars the first option these days,


*mod edit*


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> So why the F would you use an ecollar to train "basic commands", are e collars the first option these days,
> 
> 
> *mod edit*


 Are you looking for attention or something?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No Mike just representing my beliefs/principles, the consensus view isn't always correct or there would be no likes of ME, there would just be Koehler.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Marta he has the LONG probes on now, i will try the position you talk about 
he is only on level 40 on the 300 so its good for him , he can deffinalty feel it 



Peter, the dog is 11 months 140lbs , has a bite history , and has Some Dog aggression, so he needs to ENSURE the dog comes when called, no matter what, the basic ob i am training is some with e collar and some without , because e collar transfers easier to new owner, than regular training , but the guy is taking regular training classes also , but Ya, the dog NEEDS to recall at all times, he is gererally a nice dog , just dont want him to get into any trouble


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

when I had presas. I did what Lou said balanced it for the side, that was before I knew about the stretch collars though..

I would also switch to brass contacts, long ones... dont have scientific proof, but the brass are purported to conduct better, and they made a difference for me....

something like this...










or this...


----------



## Mike Ivancevic (Feb 8, 2012)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Peter, the dog is 11 months 140lbs , has a bite history , and has Some Dog aggression, so he needs to ENSURE the dog comes when called, no matter what, the basic ob i am training is some with e collar and some without , because e collar transfers easier to new owner, than regular training , but the guy is taking regular training classes also , but Ya, the dog NEEDS to recall at all times, he is gererally a nice dog , just dont want him to get into any trouble



Hi there. I'm curious what the bite history is and how severe the DA is? I agree, he is a dog that, just by sheer size, the owner should have a rock solid recall on(as should any owner of any dog). How much experience does the owner/handler of this dog have with any breed and with NM? I understand why an Ecollar would be used on an older dog who knows what is expected of him and accepted from him and is in need of a polishing up. I also think it is a great tool when it is being used by an experienced handler, because, as we all know, Ecollar's used incorrectly do more bad than good(I.E. using it on a DA dog and having bad timing can make the dog think the pain/correction is coming from the other dog and not the owner/handler). Just out of curiosity, do you happen to know the lineage of this particular dog? There are still some lines of NM out there who are very serious animals, and sometimes the breeders will not tell the future owners about that being in their lines.

Good luck with him

Mike


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Try using 2 receivers on the same collar, one of the advantages is that collar remains in place without super cinching.


----------

